# My Red Parrot Cichlid Layed Eggs PICS!



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

I realize these will not hatch but she was determined to lay eggs. She was frustrated with the old landscaping so I added the flowerpot and within 12 hours she had spawned. The male is showing no interests though so even if he were fertile, it would not look good for these eggs.

I have these in a 55 gallon 4 foot long tank. I have only had them a month as a rescue from someone who had them for 10 years but had lost interest. They had bad conditions in their previous home, water looked like coffee. I use an outside filter and a sponge filter, flurescent lights, no heater right now so water is colder than I like, upper 60s.I feed them Cichlid Gold. Also, 20% water change every week. Tankmates: 1 five inch Pleco. (There had been a 4 inch zebra cichlid in with them that was removed after eggs were laid as it was getting too nosy).

Now they are happier I think.

Mom and eggs. The eggs are the tiny things to the left on the inside of the flower pot.









This is what I presume to be a male. He does not have the large egg tube like the female or the round belly. But if he is the male, he paid no attention to this egg laying business and nothing was fertilized unless it was quick or done at night. Yes, I know he is most likely sterile, I'm just interested in their behavior. btw he was just caught in a bad position. His fins aren't clumped together or anything. 









This is the tank that came with the RP. It did not look like this when I got it. It took much elbow grease and a jug of vinegar to get it looking like this. Well, that and throwing away all the little fake castles and divers and stuff and then putting some rocks in it. 









If I posted this in the wrong area, let me know


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL parrots are very persistent breeders, and will likely keep trying much like convicts (thankfully, parrots are usually not successful in spawning as 99% are infertile.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

So I have heard LOL! I just find it interesting that the female is doing this all by herself. The so called male (not sure) is not into it at all. The female kept leading him back to the flower pot time and time again, but he just wasn't interested. Even now, he stays at the far side of the tank.


----------

